# Land slide closes salmon river rd.



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Thanks for keeping folks informed.


----------



## BAMBAM (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't see anything about this on Salmon Challis National forest web sight.
Do you know where can I look up this information and any updates?
Thanks.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Salmon Challis Facebook if you have facebook. That's where the screenshot photo is from.


----------



## BAMBAM (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

It sounds like a backhoe opened it. But I don't know if the forest service are calling it open.. I think they are assessing stability. A lot more weather coming salmon is just about to get hit.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like it is open for now..


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry they are calling it passable.. assessing road surface tomorrow.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

This is highway 93 between salmon and challis


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Highway between Stanley and challis Is closed due to landslide.. I'm hoping to just post everything to the frank church flash flood thread... everything I check Facebook there is a new landslide.


----------

